# Linksys cable modem does not work with netgear wireless router



## sean8989ms (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all
My Cable internet was hooked up today by Time Warner, however it was not without complications. The serviceman told me my netgear wireless router WPN824v3 is not working with my Linksys cm100 cable modem. He tried to reset the router and the modem a few times, but to no avail.

The internet works only when connected directly to the modem, and if I attempt to connect the wireless router and access the network wirelessly or using a cable from the router the internet does not connect. 

The wireless router definitely works, as I used it at home on my old network. It was connected to a linksys modem there, although I do not know the model., so this is a little strange to me. 

This is a frustrating dillema and I hope it can be resolved without having to buy a new router or modem. I have seen many other forums similar to this and was wondering if there is an incompatibility issue...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Did you power cyclethe modem, router and pc when you changed the connections?

Turn off all three . . turn on the modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabalize, then on the Router, then one pc at a time to see if you have a connection.


----------



## sean8989ms (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes I tried cycling the power, as did the gentleman from Time Warner. Is there some setting I should be changing with the router? Perhaps the IP address?


----------



## chadillac (Feb 26, 2010)

Interestingly enough......I have time warner as well, and cannot get my new linksys CM100 to link to their broadband cable service. How did you get that task completed? I've called several times and get the response that TWC does NOT support this model.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you reset the router by holding the small reset button on the back in for 30 secs?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

